# Baking with Splenda



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

Any bake or do anything with Spelnda?

I used there brown sugar and regular speldna to make some chocolate chip cookies and they are bad but they are like missing something. They didnt spread one bit they kinda baked off liek a scone or a buiscut.

just looking for thoughts, tips, tricks, opinions.


----------



## fliggie (Feb 19, 2007)

The splenda doesn't bind, I believe, with the butter as regular sugar does. The brown sugar is a mix of regular b. sugar and splenda, but if you do not use the white splenda for baking, you may run into trouble. You may want to try subbing a little white sugar in for some of the regular splenda to help with the issue.

Their website may also give you some hints.


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

just a thought as I read this , you might want to try sugar free syrup, for some of the sugar. just to gte the mixture moist.

*What does sugar do in baked goods?* 
*Shirley Corriher:* Sugar prevents the flour proteins from joining and making gluten; gluten development would make a cake or cookie tough. In this way sugar acts as a tenderizer and can replace some of the fat in the recipe. When sugar is present in amounts above 2 tablespoons per cup of flour, the two proteins in flour that normally join with each other and water to form gluten join with the sugar instead. 
Sugar also caramelizes in baking, which enriches flavors. Substituting as little as a tablespoon of corn syrup for sugar can make cookies much browner, because corn syrup browns at a lower temperature than sugar. Some sugars, like honey and brown sugar, absorb moisture from the atmosphere, which means that things baked with them will stay soft and moist longer

Cooking Light - The Art of Low-fat Baking - Healthy Recipes and Menus


----------

